# Text questions



## Guest (Jan 3, 2020)

I have an iphone 6 and was trying to send an attachment (party invitation) to a few people. Did some asking around with no luck. Finally I created the invitation on the Notes App and sent it out, but a few people couldn't open the attachment.

Then I tried doing a blind correspondence to everyone so they weren't connected. Went to Messages on settings and turned off the Group Message option, but that did not work. Read several times that this is the way to do blind correspondence.

So a couple of questions; How do you attach a file, invitation, etc. to a text? And how can you do a blind text correspondence?

Thanks!


----------

